# Ok Leeana



## SweetOpal (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought I had announced Kiss but since I keep getting a little reminder from a certain LEEANA...I guess I must have not. She is on Ambers at KMSTABLES page and my website. I bought this little 3 year old Harness mare from Amber in October. Her full name is [SIZE=14pt]Forbidden Kiss[/SIZE], she is in trainging with Amber as well.







these are very rough pics, right out of pasture....


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooh very nice!

Wish she had a bit more trot though!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 3, 2008)

oh you are too much Annette! I can't wait to see her with some shoes on!!!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations she is beautiful.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 3, 2008)

What can i say, I loooooooooooooove that mare



:drool

You cant buy something that beautiful and then not share it with the rest of us








You may have to invest in a larger horse trailer soon


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 3, 2008)

Leeana said:


> What can i say, I loooooooooooooove that mare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok really, I would sure as heck hope not! My hubby would have to kill me...However I am seeing about having more dividers put into it


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice! I love her action!






Belated Congrats


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

congrats,

she is pretty.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Jennifer: Rough? Just out of the pasture? Gee, I wish mine looked like that just out of the pasture! Lovely mare! Congratulations! What's her breeding? Ta, Shirlee


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 4, 2008)

Shirley,

Thanks, maybe Amber will pop on here and tell us her breeding....lol....I really just wanted a harness pony and Amber assured me this girl will be one, didn't really ask anything more than that! Gonna trust her judgement on this one!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow! Look at her go!!!


----------



## SWA (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, she's incredible!











SUPER CONGRATS!


----------

